# Moving to Arizona; will my orchids be ok?



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 17, 2020)

I recently decided that I'm moving my family from Washington to Arizona, which I'm sure everyone knows is a huge and drastic change in climate. I have a huge variety of orchids, and I know some of them will do very well under cover from the sun and with plenty of water, but I am worried about my paphs. Does anyone here live in Arizona? If so, how do you acclimate your paphs? What about other species you have? Any and all input is much appreciated, even pure speculation!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 17, 2020)

From talking to other freshwater aquarium fish keepers, AZ has liquid rock. So I would suggest getting an R/O unit.


----------



## mormodes (Nov 17, 2020)

Bev Tall is on Facebook, she lives in Phoenix (IIRC) you could ask her. Tim Culbertson is also on Facebook, he moved his collection 2x and so would have ideas abut the actual moving of plants enmasse. Ronald A Coleman wrote an article in the AOS mag some time ago exactly about this, moving his collection and setting up a gh in Phoenix. Supposedly the mags are all online and searchable if you are a member. Best idea is to ask Bev.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2020)

Are you planning to grow Paphs outside in Az?


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 18, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Are you planning to grow Paphs outside in Az?


That's my plan, at least those that can tolerate the heat in the shade there. I'm looking at vicinities near and outside Phoenix, maybe Chandler. I'm also considering opening a greenhouse there, which should be operational within a couple of years if I go the flask route and bulk buy. Then, at least, I would have a chance to acclimate more species into the hotter climate before they leave the comfort of their flasks.


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 18, 2020)

mormodes said:


> Bev Tall is on Facebook, she lives in Phoenix (IIRC) you could ask her. Tim Culbertson is also on Facebook, he moved his collection 2x and so would have ideas abut the actual moving of plants enmasse. Ronald A Coleman wrote an article in the AOS mag some time ago exactly about this, moving his collection and setting up a gh in Phoenix. Supposedly the mags are all online and searchable if you are a member. Best idea is to ask Bev.


Unfortunately for this situation I don't have any social media, but I will certainly search for the mags online! Thanks!


----------



## Ray (Nov 19, 2020)

I think outdoors is asking a lot, as the air is extremely dry and desiccating.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2020)

Forget growing Paphiopedilum outdoors in Arizona.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 19, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Forget growing Paphiopedilum outdoors in Arizona.



What about during the "winter"?


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 20, 2020)

Tlynnt66 said:


> I recently decided that I'm moving my family from Washington to Arizona, which I'm sure everyone knows is a huge and drastic change in climate. I have a huge variety of orchids, and I know some of them will do very well under cover from the sun and with plenty of water, but I am worried about my paphs. Does anyone here live in Arizona? If so, how do you acclimate your paphs? What about other species you have? Any and all input is much appreciated, even pure speculation!


No way. None. You’re talking about 9 months of temperatures in the 90s and 100sFahrenheit. Maybe Tucson? But even there, the humidity will be nonexistent. There’s a lady in SoCal who uses rigged-up shower curtains around rankake of Neofinetia, which need humidity to thrive but can far better tolerate dry air than basically any Paphiopedilum. She waters twice a day all summer and has middling results with her Neos. Arizona, that’s going to be exponentially drier.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 22, 2020)

Its 90-105F regularly in Brisbane (for a few months). Lots of misting and air movement - evap cooler/water wall etc. Multiflorals will be fine at that temp (But not much about 105F)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Its 90-105F regularly in Brisbane (for a few months). Lots of misting and air movement - evap cooler/water wall etc. Multiflorals will be fine at that temp (But not much about 105F)


This is not outdoors.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 23, 2020)

The misting and fans are. The evap cooler are in a semi-enclosed house.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 23, 2020)

I moved my entire collection from swampy hot humid kentucky to high desert colorado a couple years ago.

Relative humidity here is sometimes in the single digits, and can happen at any time of year.

I have my collection in a grow tent in my apartment. I water and mist 2-3 times a day and am able to keep the humidity between 60 and 80%. If I only water once in the morning, by late afternoon the humidity in the tent is in the 40s, and by the next morning in the 20s. 

If you are going to grow outdoors in Phoenix, I would suggest some kind of enclosure. Otherwise your plants are going to be crispy.

There is a guy on Orchidboard.com with the username estacionseca who lives in Phoenix. He posts often and would probably be very happy to help you if you posted there.

Good luck!


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you all! I'll likely keep most of my orchids indoors for the first year or so to test the waters. After that, I'll keep the cooler growing and humidity-loving ones inside. The house has a space on the back esplanade to build a small greenhouse; I think humidifiers and cooling elements will be in the design. Hoping I can grow more species there than I can here!


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 24, 2020)

hmmmm....... true. I think it really does get a bit dry in AZ ..... and also in some parts of CO. Also ..... can get a bit cold in CO too hehehe

Hats off (and on) for those tropical orchid growers in the snow climates!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> The misting and fans are. The evap cooler are in a semi-enclosed house.


 I stand corrected. I still would be hesitant to try Paphs in the desert.


----------



## drbeeraz (Jan 26, 2021)

Tlynnt66 said:


> Thank you all! I'll likely keep most of my orchids indoors for the first year or so to test the waters. After that, I'll keep the cooler growing and humidity-loving ones inside. The house has a space on the back esplanade to build a small greenhouse; I think humidifiers and cooling elements will be in the design. Hoping I can grow more species there than I can here!


Hi there. I live in Scottsdale and have had 2 greenhouses. My first was 8x8x16 and my newer one is 16x11x30. I am still trying to get my larger one dialed in. Arizona is very tricky. Too hot in the summer and too cold in the winter. And too dry all the time. I would be very interested to see how you are getting along here with your collection.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes, "interesting"... Anybody else here remember that guy from Australia or NZ with the robot-toy-dogs!?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 26, 2021)

Correct me if I am wrong. I think evaporative cooling would work very well. Just not sure if it is good enough at 105’? It is my understanding in the heat and humidity of Kentucky, there is still some benefit from evaporative cooling, it is our humidity that makes evaporative cooling not work very well.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 26, 2021)

My guess is the Desert Valley Orchid Society in Phoenix, Arizona would offer a lot of info on this subject...


----------



## Phred (Jan 27, 2021)

NYEric said:


> I stand corrected. I still would be hesitant to try Paphs in the desert.


I was in Colorado south of Colorado Springs before I came to Jersey. I grew in the house in front of windows. Very low humidity and very hard water. We didnt have air conditioning and I never had any trouble with my Paphs. I didnt have any trouble until I moved to New Jersey. In Colorado I grew all of my Paphs in clay pots and many of them were potted in straight Turface. In clay pots the Turface stayed damp for about a week. Incedently, the humidity is not much better in the house in NJ. Especially when the heat or air conditioning is on.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2021)

I think one thing that might make life a lot easier if you are hoping to have a greenhouse in Phoenix area would be to dig into the ground and have it partially sheltered in ground. Excavated soil could be placed on the sides. This could help moderate your temps a fair amount, I think


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. I think evaporative cooling would work very well.


All good ideas for a GH. He said grow Paphs outdoors in Arizona - that should be enough.


----------



## drbeeraz (Jan 31, 2021)

Evaporative cooling works well here for sure but has a tough time keeping up when it gets over 110 which is basically all of June/July/August. I have. water all on the back wall and a forced air swamp cooler on the side and still it gets to 90-95 in there. Have misters as well which helps also.


----------



## drbeeraz (Jan 31, 2021)

My first greenhouse here was 3 feet in the ground because I had an HOA so had to have it "below the wall". That probably helped a great deal but it is expensive to get dug out and retaining walls placed.


----------

